

Scientists Discover Another Earth - kushti
http://themindunleashed.org/2015/02/scientists-discover-another-earth.html

======
dalke
While the article is dated this month, Kepler-186f was announced almost a year
ago.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kepler-186f](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kepler-186f)

Perhaps they got it confused with Kepler-438b which was announced last month
and is the most Earth-like exoplanet to date?
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kepler-438b](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kepler-438b)

See also
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_potentially_habitable_e...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_potentially_habitable_exoplanets)
.

